# Installing the zzp downpipe and mid



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Not quite sure how you are going to make any cat forward modifications without breaking EPA regulations let alone severely affecting the driveability of your engine.

For what ever reason, the Cruze, least mine uses two breakaway plastic tabs, but the rectangular holes in the frame are identical to the ones that have steel inserts that accept a screw like every other fastener. Got those from my dealer, but he broke those when they had to replace the rack and pinion under warranty. Guess he didn't figure I would check his work.

If you want more HP, could drop in a 2014 Buick Verao 250-hp, 2.0-liter I-4 engine, but with everything else you have to change would be far cheaper to trade it off. With a minor penalty in fuel economy. Plus you will get a warranty.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

What you mean? Affect drivability of the engine?


----------



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

lol yea what are you talking about??


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

I guess its okay, front pipe still has the front converter and provisions for the O2 sensor, but requires an extension cord. Just comparing it with the stock pipe, just a tad bet questionable if you will see those kind of performance. 

Much longer header pipes do tune the exhaust based on the speed of sound to develop a resonant frequency that acts to actually suck out the exhaust relieving load from the engine for good HP gains. But apparently impractical to obtain this in the Cruse. 37 Cord had them


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hay Nick these youngsters of today do not have a clue about the prospects of the affects that will be caused by taking the down pipes off of they're pretyy new cruzens . 
Turbocharged & Supercharged Cars News, Reviews & Photos - Turbo & High-Tech Performance Magazine


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

brian v said:


> Hay Nick these youngsters of today do not have a clue about the prospects of the affects that will be caused by taking the down pipes off of they're pretyy new cruzens .
> Turbocharged & Supercharged Cars News, Reviews & Photos - Turbo & High-Tech Performance Magazine


Ha, back then, we no no clue to even coming close to 1 HP per cubic inch of the displacement, be lucky to hit 0.65.

Stock Cruze is doing 1.6 HP per cubic inch of displacement, really not very much left to improve upon. And really quite great considering its a low end on the totem pole vehicle.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

On the other hand, you weren't anybody unless you had headers and dual exhaust with chrome exhaust tips. So I worked hard and put those on my 54 Olds Holiday coupe. Were cool, have to do this at least once in your life. 61 Plymouth had headers and dual exhaust, but came from the factory that way.

70 Buick Riviera just came with dual exhaust, with stock manifolds, as did my 82 Pace Arrow.

EPA does have a $25,000.00 fine for any emission modifications, but with the idiots working there, would have to surrender and prove to them your modifications affected the emissions. Unless you have honest HC, CO, and NOx testing and don't pass. But the most that will happen they will give you a quote for $$$$$ to get your vehicle to pass, or let you DIY and come back to pay for another inspection.

Other areas, just check to see if your check engine light goes out when they start your car. So if you check engine light does come on, you will have problems.

If involved in an expensive accident, namely body injury or death, whether your fault or not, insurance companies will hire expensive expert witnesses to try to find any modification regardless of whether that was the cause or not. Just so they won't have to pay the claim. They don't bother with fender benders. 

In doing work like this, have to be very careful and only have the finest tools, just to darn easy to break something. One slip of a wrench can poke a hole in your radiator or break off an over priced sensor. Also need a special O2 sensor wrench. In my neck of the woods with all this dang road salt if an exhaust has been on for the winter, need an acetylene touch to remove it. And putting cold roll steel bolts in aluminum, never was a good idea.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hay Victoryred you get that down pipe in ? We want to see some pics of the progress . 

You can post em up at yer convenince or leasure . Look at all of the attention you have recieved . Be cool stay cozy Keep ahh cruzen if you like Best Wishes on yer Mod attempts that go hay wire .


----------



## Chevygirl89 (Sep 18, 2013)

I want to hear some vids!! I have a cat less downpipe that is ceramic coated waiting to be installed by my bf. He sent it out for coating when he did his headers on his gxp....summer come on


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Got the pieces off some guy in Milwaukee. He was trading it in for an equinox. $300.00 for both and a free trade for trade on tinted tail lights. Monday night I'll take some pics of the process.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

And video lol of course! Curious on how it's gonna sound with just intake resonator delete w/k&n panel filter.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

If it matters, the mid pipe had the o2 bung and catted.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Would be extremely interesting if you could post before and after tests.

Hey, a fellow Wisconsinite, welcome to one of the highest tax states in the union. Use to not be this way, sure is now, would love to leave this hole, but like seeing my grandkids. 

With some vehicles, replacing the exhaust system is a yearly job with this road salt. 04 Cavalier is incredible, still has the original exhaust system on it with the factory system. Can only hope the Cruze is this good. 

Next to dropping a fuel tank for a POS fuel pump, replacing an exhaust system is my 2nd most unfavorite job.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sup Nick . You guys need to divorce yourselves from that Governor up there to begin with then get rid of the rest of yer elected officials and replace them with citizens whom give a darn about the people that they represent . But then again so do we a little bit south of you all in Wisconsin . We have you beat when it come to paying Taxes Nick . 

Looking forward to Victories upcoming Footage !


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

brian v said:


> Sup Nick . You guys need to divorce yourselves from that Governor up there to begin with then get rid of the rest of yer elected officials and replace them with citizens whom give a darn about the people that they represent . But then again so do we a little bit south of you all in Wisconsin . We have you beat when it come to paying Taxes Nick .
> 
> Looking forward to Victories upcoming Footage !


Can't brag about Paul Ryan either, would think he would try to reopen that GM plant in Janesville that laid off over 4,000 people. Rather than doing whatever he is doing. I think the rest of our politicians migrated from Chicago.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Might be a couple days yet....just waiting for my buddy's dad to finish up his project so I can get the car up on his lift. I did stop in at my local gm dealer and got a new mid pipe gasket for $3.65. I'm thinking I should be all set. All I need now will be an intake and finish up the exhaust from the rear axel....any suggestions? Thinking of just ordering a turbo muffler and tossing that in the rear.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

still haven't gotten around to installing the parts but here's some pics lol


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Ever get around to doing the install? Just installed my bnr down pipe after having it for almost 2 years. Will see how it does. I'm trifectca tuned with the original select a tune.


----------

